# VR W/ Super T70 turbo



## masterdon88 (Sep 4, 2004)

im ready to boost my vr but still need a few more parts. i have a brand new super t70 turbo and i plan on running my vr with a basic setup with 8.5 head gasket, nothin to crazy. but i think this turbo will be a little to big and unneccesary, Any opinions?
if i plan on getting rid of this turbo, i will trade for a smaller turbo (pref.60 trim) and other trubo application parts( manifold, bov etc.)


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: VR W/ Super T70 turbo (masterdon88)*

Thats huge!!
Might want to tone that down a little if your looking for a balance set up. If you want all out crazy hp then that snail would be a good step in that direction but you would need more than just the regular stuff. 
If you want to see some fast spool time you could always go with a t3/t4 turbo.
Ill step aside and let some of the VR guys just in on this one.

Cheers


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: VR W/ Super T70 turbo (UBER1.8t)*

Fast Spool-
T3/T4 60 trim, .63 a/r or T04E, .58 a/r , chip tuning, 8.5:1 HG, etc.
MAX POWER-
That turbo, built motor, standalone, 62#+ injectors, APTuning or Quaife Gearsets, etc, etc ($$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$)


----------



## calculatinginfinity (Dec 23, 2003)

you will be happy with the t70. my t66 is a bit laggy but in general, i like it much better than my old t4


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (calculatinginfinity)*

The guys from Team AVR in sweeden with the drag VR6 turbo rabbit were using a T70.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

super 60 = something that Turbonetics came up with to sell an overpriced T3
Super T70 = ebay junk made in China and sold in the US by whatever sucker company that the Chinese company can find in the US. 
Just giving you a heads up so you're not shocked when it comes apart.
Paul


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (killa)*








thats not good i would take killa's advice he knows his stuff.


----------



## Rado.16vT (May 25, 2005)

*Re: (mocas)*

It looks like a super T70 ie xs power crap, freind of mine had one for his RX7, I had a look at the turbine blades, looked to be made by some ancient machinery ( all bad casts/uneven)


----------



## 2LMONSTER (Nov 17, 2001)

*Re: VR W/ Super T70 turbo (masterdon88)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem 
yeah, what killa said, this is where that turbo might have come from


----------



## kimosullivan (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_super 60 = something that Turbonetics came up with to sell an overpriced T3

It's a good thing I wasn't drinking soda when I read this, or you'ld own me a new keyboard.








I do agree, you are the man to see here concerning turbos.


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: (kimosullivan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kimosullivan* »_
It's a good thing I wasn't drinking soda when I read this, or you'ld own me a new keyboard.








I do agree, you are the man to see here concerning turbos.

Yeah, but let's not just bash turbonetics, after all they did invent the T3/T4 hybrid


----------



## kimosullivan (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_Yeah, but let's not just bash turbonetics, after all they did invent the T3/T4 hybrid









Wasn't that Buick who invented the T3/T4 for the Grand National?


----------



## 1SlowSLC (May 4, 2003)

I run a T70 on my setup. I dont know about a "super" T70. never heard of it....
Im happy with it, but my plans are for 500whp or so. As of now Ive only run 9psi and its still pretty quick, and no wheelspin down low cuz it spools up a little bit later. I like it!! 
If you are just planning a basic low boost setup go with a standard t4 


_Modified by 1SlowSLC at 7:40 PM 8-19-2006_


----------



## veedub11 (Mar 10, 2002)

*Re: (killa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *killa* »_super 60 = something that Turbonetics came up with to sell an overpriced T3
l 

That's not what you said when you sold me mine!!!


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (veedub11)*

Ok got a quick question anyone here got any experience with Master Power T-70 ?? I have a relative coming from brazil soon and hes going to get me one its a full T4 i told me the turbine housing is .63 or .96 A/R wich would be best on a VR its going to be a street/track car.


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (mocas)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mocas* »_Ok got a quick question anyone here got any experience with Master Power T-70 ?? I have a relative coming from brazil soon and hes going to get me one its a full T4 i told me the turbine housing is .63 or .96 A/R wich would be best on a VR its going to be a street/track car.

Master Power is the same as XS power or ssautochrome its all junk.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*

Team AVR in 2004 or 2005
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BvVyaw6tw_U
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aSw-Pfbp304
The engine is in a everyday drive Vento/Jetta these days











_Modified by Norwegian-VR6 at 10:46 PM 3-3-2007_


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (skaterhernandez4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skaterhernandez4* »_
Master Power is the same as XS power or ssautochrome its all junk.

Might want to do some more research. MP is NOT the same as XS. Granted SS sells them but MP is not junk. 
MP is VERY well known and respected turbo in Brazil and are in some local cars here. Laid witness to a 95 M3 put down over 500 WHP on 20 psi w/a MP. He's been running it for 3 years NO problems. his HKS gate wore out it's diaphram and the turbo just kept singing. 
http://www.masterpower.com.br/eng_frameset.htm
You will probably take my reply offensive and that's fine but again, research things a little more. You have no idea the buisness aspects as to how and why SS got MP. Don't just assume b/c some crappy Ebay company sells a product it's just trash... Just know that SS got EXTREMELY lucky.
MP is LARGE manufactuer of turbos in Brazil. Brazil is not Tawain nor are any of the parts of a MP turbo made in Tawain. All MP turbos are made in Brazil. Look at their website and actually go through it. A company doesn't become that large from making poor quailty products. They have been in buisness since before 1970ish. 


_Modified by 1.9..16vTurbo at 3:10 PM 3-3-2007_


----------



## mocas (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*

Ya i only heard good things about Master Power turbos the real ones though not the SSautochrome crap that uses the master power housings. Lots of 9-10 sec. cars running these in brazil and mustangs here in north america. definitely gonna run it on my VR.


----------

